# Angeln auf den Malediven



## elchmaster

Hi,

mich zieht es im Sommer wohl auf die Malediven. War von euch schonmal jemand da und hat dort geangelt??? Was kann man dort denn so fangen??? ;+


----------



## Nick_A

Hi elchmaster #h

ja...ich war letztes Jahr im März auf den Malediven! 

Angeltechnisch gesehen ist es LEIDER :c auf den meisten Inseln verboten direkt von der Insel aus zu fischen. Gut...wär auch ´n büschen blöd, wenn man die Taucher (die überall rumschwimmen) rausziehen würde...und die Fischwelt direkt um die Insel würde es vermutlich auch beeinträchtigen.

Damit bleibt Dir "nur" drei Möglichkeiten:
- mit dem Boot rauszufahren (schleppfischen) oder 
- aber mit dem Boot raus und "pilken" (mit Naturködern)
- oder aber mit dem Boot rausfahren und ´n büschen Spinnen (etwas entfernt von der "Insel" an den weitläufigen Riffs).

Ich suche mal ein paar weitere Infos, die hier schon im AB stehen ! 

Grüssle #h
Robert


----------



## NorbertF

Ich war schon 8 mal auf den Malediven. Die Fische dort jage ich aber ausschliesslich mit der Unterwasserkamera und habe einige Tausend Dias mittlerweile. 
Die Fischdichte auf den Malediven ist dermassen enorm, dass man teilweise kein Wasser mehr sieht. Besonders an den Aussenriffen. Vor Allem Thunfische gibt es da in Schwärmen die unvorstellbar sind. Auch Walhaie und Mantas und Delfine sind keine Seltenheit (ok interessiert Dich als Angler nicht *g)

Ich würde Dich nur bitten wollen: Wenn Du nen Hai fängst setz ihn zurück, die sind stark bedroht, man sieht kaum noch welche beim Tauchen.

Probier doch mal nen Tauchgang wenn Du schon im "Mekka" bist. Du wirst es nicht bereuen, ich denke sogar Du wirst die Angel den Urlaub nicht mehr anrühren....

Gruss
Norbert


----------



## Nick_A

Hi elchmaster #h

sodala...hier jetzt mal ein paar Links mit Reiseberichten:


Angeln auf den Malediven 

Malediven 2003 

Wohin Mitte Februar ?? 


Zu den zu fangenden Fischarten:

Wie Du den Berichten entnehmen kannst, gibt es in den Gewässern rund um die Malediven seeeeehr viele Fischarten...es ist dort so gut wie alles vertreten, was auch in den "südlichen Meeren" so fangbar ist.  :m

Hauptfische sind aber sicherlich Thun-Arten, Zackenbarsche, GT´s, Wahoos :l, Dolphins und einige Schwerttragende Fische (Sails, etc).

Knackpunkt ist aber meist die Kosten für "professionelles Fischen"...wenn Du Dir eins der wenigen TOP-Boote mietest, dann sind schnell mal 400-800 US-$ weg  :c

Aber in den meisten Anlagen wird Morning- und Evening-Fishing relativ preisgünstig angeboten. Infos dazu in den obenstehenden Links...da hab ich schon näheres reingeschrieben! 

Wenn Du weitere Fragen hast...einfach melden ! :m

Wohin soll es denn genau gehen (welches Atoll, welche Insel) ?

Ich hoffe,dass Du auch die Gelegentheit nutzt, die Fischlein "UNTERWASSER" anzuschauen (tauchen) ...ist ein absolut einmaliges und sehr lohnendes Erlebnis...auch wenn die Tauchpreise ebenfalls teils happig sind (es lohnt sich aber wirklich :l) !

Grüssle #h
Robert


----------



## Nick_A

> _Original geschrieben von NorbertF _
> *Ich würde Dich nur bitten wollen: Wenn Du nen Hai fängst setz ihn zurück, die sind stark bedroht, man sieht kaum noch welche beim Tauchen.*



#6 Mit dem Releasen kann ich nur zustimmen! #h

Aber Haie habe ich (zum Glück) reichlich gesehen !  Gaaanz tolle Tierchen :l 



> _Original geschrieben von NorbertF _
> *Probier doch mal nen Tauchgang wenn Du schon im "Mekka" bist. Du wirst es nicht bereuen, ich denke sogar Du wirst die Angel den Urlaub nicht mehr anrühren....*



Tauchen ist da wirklich ein muss !!! :z :m 

....ABER DIE ANGEL NICHT ANRÜHREN ????;+  :c 

WAAAAAAAAASSSSS....die ganzen Fische unterwasser sehen UND DANN zu fangen....jipppie...was gibt es schöneres ! 

Nachdem ich die Fische morgens, nachmittags und abends beim Tauchen gesehen habe, konnte ich es kaum abwarten, am nächsten Morgen (5:30 Uhr) zum Schleppfischen zu gehen! :q 

Nönö...man wird als Angler zwar etwas blöd angeschaut (und teils auch angemacht) von den Tauchern...da ich aber auch beim Tauchen war, konnte ich bei einigen doch ´ne gewisse Begeisterung rüberbringen!


----------



## NorbertF

Also die Inselausfahrten zum "Nachtfischen" oder "early morning" Fischen kannst Du Dir getrost schenken. Das Fischen an den Atollen ist auf den Malediven eh nur mit der Handangel erlaubt, also keine Ruten (wissen die meisten nicht, aber wenn die Polizei aus Male aufkreuzt sind $500 weg). 
Und da kriegst Du dann eine dicke Schnur in die Hand gedrückt mit nem rostigen Haken dran und dann fängst evtl. ein bis zwei Riffische.

Ok man kann mit so nem "Big Game" Boot rausfahren, aber das ist wie Nick_A geschrieben hat sehr teuer, aber bestimmt lohnend.

Ich dachte irgendwie Du machst ne richtige organisierte Angelreise!? Also wenn es "Normaler" Malediven Pauschal Urlaub ist, dann sind die Angelmöglichkeiten (ausser Ausfahrt mit dem besagten Big Game Boot, die nicht auf jeder Insel angeboten wird) sehr bescheiden, bis nicht vorhanden. Und das trotz viel Fisch hehe. 

Ich habe das Angeln auf den Malediven bisher nicht vermisst. Wenn man in diese fabelhafte Unterwasserwelt eintaucht und mit den Fischen "spielt" ist der Wunsch sie zu fangen bei mir weggewesen.

Gruss
Norbert


----------



## Nick_A

*Haaaaaaaaaaaalt Norbert !!! 

Ich hatte meine eigenen Ruten dabei und habe seeeeehr wohl damit gefischt !!! 

Verboten ist das Fischen nur auf/von der Insel aus und auch nur mit "gebührendem" Abstand zur Insel!*

Du kannst sehr wohl Deine Rute beim morning- oder evenig-fishing benutzen (anstatt z.B. der "dicken Mono")!

Also bei mir gab´s selbst an diesen "Hand-Schnüren" keine rostigen Nägel, sondern Angelhaken !  :q

Das evening-fishing kann man sich aber wirklich getrost schenken...da geht es zwei / drei Kilometer raus an´s nächste "freie" Riff und "pilkt dann...wenn man Glück hat, gibt es ein paar Barrakudas oder mal einen Zackenbarsch...meist sind aber nur suuuperkleine "Guppis" dran!  :c 

Man glaubt gar nicht, was für Riesenmäuler selbst die kleinsten Fische dort haben...eine 5/0er-Haken schlucken selbst 20cm-Exemplare ! 

Evening-fishing ist wirklich eine traurige Touri-Angelegenheit...moring-fishing (schleppen) ist da schon was ganz Anderes ! #6

Eine organisierte Angelreise auf den Malediven zu machen wäre aber wirklich ein Traum :l und sicher ein absolutes, anglerisches Highlight ! #6


----------



## Nick_A

Hier sind noch ein paar interessante Links zum Thema "Angeln auf den Malediven" !  :m

Angeln auf den Malediven #6

Maledives  

MALEDIVEN-SAFARI #6 #6


----------



## NorbertF

Haja genau 
Das meinte ich. Wenn rausgefahren wird ists erlaubt, aber halt nicht im Innern des Atolls an Hausriffen, sondern in entsprechender Entfernung.
Eine richtige Angelreise auf den Malediven wäre bestimmt supergenial, aber ich bleibe dabei dass ein normaler Pauschalurlaub auf ner Malediveninsel kein anglerisches Highlight wird 

Schöne Grüsse
Norbert


----------



## Nick_A

Naja...ich habe immerhin zwei Wahoos und einen Dolphin erbeuten können !  :m

Aber eine "echte" Angelreise beschert einem zu 100% super Sternstunden mit den tollsten Fischen !!!! #6


----------



## grünfüssler

:c


----------

